# Trek SU200



## lamp no 3 (Jun 4, 2008)

I recently found a good deal for this bike.It's a 2007 Trek SU200 and I found it for 200 $.The bike is a city bike, I think, but the question is if I can use this bike for mountain biking because for the 200 $ price, it has fairly good components and I want to get my dad into mountain biking.The thing is that the tires are 26x1.5 and also wanted to know if I could put MTB tires on it.

http://74.125.95.132/search?q=cache:Gldx-nlxzKsJ:www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/2007/archive/su200+Trek+Su200&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=2&gl=us&client=firefox-a

link
http://74.125.95.132/search?q=cache...200&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=2&gl=us&client=firefox-a


----------



## lamp no 3 (Jun 4, 2008)

Picture of the bike


----------



## lamp no 3 (Jun 4, 2008)

Anybody?


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Patience, grasshopper, an hour on these forums isn't a heck of a lot. Hope you have been busy with google or something in the meantime, too. 

I'd look at the frame/fork for clearance for bigger tires, also would be curious as to the width of the Bontrager Ranger rims and what tire size range they're suited for. Might be a nice bike for some light introduction to mountain biking, though. Price sounds about right since it retailed for $450 new (if in excellent condition), but you might want to search ebay and see if there's any kind of history for prices these sold for. Nice of you to try and get your dad out on a bike...


----------



## Qui'lan Fett (Jun 29, 2008)

I don't know about durability, but my mother has ridden off road with me on her Trek Navigator and it has done fine. Wider tires might not fit on though, and the gearing on the front is too high at 28-38-48. 22-34-44 or so is better. You might be able to do better, but put some skinny knobby tires on that, maybe cyclocross and a mountain crankset/chainrings on the front and it should work fairly well.


----------



## locobaylor (Jun 19, 2008)

That SU200 is geared like a road bike, as mentioned before, so it will not be as well suited on the trails as a regular geared "off road" bike. Also, if you are just introducing your dad into mtn biking, a full-rigid bike is not the way to go. Get at least a bike with a nice fork on it so it doesn't beat him to death.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

28 38 48 gearing with an 11-30 cassette will yield a decent set of gear ratios to work with to start (although that might depend on the steepness of the trails you're going to start off with). I started out with a similarly geared rigid mountain bike I bought in 1985 (Schwinn High Sierra) and all it did was get me hooked on the sport. Suspension is nice but on a budget of $200 I'd say it's often better to have a rigid fork than a cheap suspension fork. Seems to be okay in the son's mind at least. If this guy is successful in getting dad interested am sure dad is capable of dealing with the bike as he sees fit.


----------



## locobaylor (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah, you started out with a rigid mountain bike too, but look at the years that we are comparing here. You started out with about the same thing, but it was 1985. Why not go with suspension fork to start out with? He said that bike was $200, not that his budget was $200. I'm just saying that most of the people I work with and sell bikes to, that are a little older, would definately prefer a suspension fork to a rigid fork hands down.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

True, in 85 were no suspension forks but I'd still take a rigid fork over a POS suspension fork. I'm guessing that in Illinois where the OP is from the gearing is fine as is the lack of suspension, and that the poster is indeed operating under a budget seeing what he said about his own bike...


----------



## locobaylor (Jun 19, 2008)

Please quote what he said about his own bike. I can't seem to find anything on the subject...


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

locobaylor said:


> Please quote what he said about his own bike. I can't seem to find anything on the subject...


Try looking thru his posts...


----------



## locobaylor (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm not going to go researching about a person to figure the person out. I will go by what he has said here, because that's the information he wants us to know. I don't want to be a creeper...


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

So I'm a creeper now? Watch it, I know where you live bwahahahahaha! 

If you'd sell someone a bike with a suspension fork at this price point, that's fine, I wouldn't. You'd insist on someone in Illinois getting lower gear ranging, I wouldn't. OP's mileage may vary, eh?


----------



## locobaylor (Jun 19, 2008)

I still have no clue where you are getting this price point from, since nowhere in the OP does it say that $200 is his limit. I'm suggesting get a fork so it doesn't beat up the man. I bet you or I could do fine with a full-rigid bike and that gearing, but consider who it is for. An older, beginner. Why limit his milage because he's uncomfortable on the bike?


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

The OP says he's looking at this bike because $200 looks good to him, plus his own bike he budgeted about $500 for. Maybe it's being creepy, to me it sounds like he's on a budget. Don't be talking about old, son, I'm 52, and I'll still kick your butt if I have to.


----------



## locobaylor (Jun 19, 2008)

Ok, so I'll go with the $500 since I now have that price, since apparently we get to choose what information we choose to site. Why not just get a Trek 4300 for $450 or a Specialized Hardrock for the same price? Those don't have crappy forks on them, or they're at least better than dept store bike forks. And if you're truly that old, then you should appreciate a suspension fork even more than I do.
For what its worth, I got my butt kicked tonight while riding with a 50 year old man, so I have no problem giving respect where it is due.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Just wondering where ol' lamp3 has gone to now that this is just our conversation now...

One thing I've learned in all my years is that a good suspension fork is worthy, pretenders aren't (I've had several). What forks do they put on Trek 4300s or Hardrocks now? I'd assume they're not so hot but haven't looked lately....just looked, they're not so hot. I'll be the first to tell you I like my suspension, but if came to riding a low end fork vs rigid I'd take the rigid...especially in Illinois.


----------



## locobaylor (Jun 19, 2008)

But you've been biking for a while, right? Think as a beginner. They won't be able to tell the difference, initially, between an in-house fork, such as in the 4300, or a Dart3, like on the 4500. Long term, yes, there is a difference. But rememeber, they are a beginner. Are you from Illi-noise like the OP?


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

locobaylor said:


> But you've been biking for a while, right? Think as a beginner. They won't be able to tell the difference, initially, between an in-house fork, such as in the 4300, or a Dart3, like on the 4500. Long term, yes, there is a difference. But rememeber, they are a beginner. Are you from Illi-noise like the OP?


Rigid fork still, sorry, especially the ones on those bikes, wouldn't wish them on an enemy. Besides, in your own words "they won't be able to tell the difference"  Better to learn rigid in any case, easier to maintain and tune to the rider. Grew up in Illinois, now live in the SF bay area (my house is further above sea level than anything in Illinois FWIW). Don't even get me started on Texass (my family got the hell out of there for good reason almost a hundred years ago).


----------



## locobaylor (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow, creeper.


----------



## chewymilk99 (Nov 26, 2008)

Well think of it this way, if you were going to teach your dad how to drive a stick. Would you try to find something calm and sleepy like a focus? Or a tractor trailer?
For two bills just get the bike and put some knobbies on it and ride. If he likes it then you can worry about "puriety" of a ridgit or fullsuspension.
The gearing will be a little wonkey, but I'm sure he will find a ration he is happy with.
Get it, enjoy it, and be happy.
If he hates it you're only out 200


----------



## Thinkly (Apr 9, 2007)

lamp no 3 said:


> I recently found a good deal for this bike.It's a 2007 Trek SU200 and I found it for 200 $.The bike is a city bike, I think, but the question is if I can use this bike for mountain biking because for the 200 $ price, it has fairly good components and I want to get my dad into mountain biking.The thing is that the tires are 26x1.5 and also wanted to know if I could put MTB tires on it.
> 
> http://74.125.95.132/search?q=cache:Gldx-nlxzKsJ:www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/2007/archive/su200+Trek+Su200&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=2&gl=us&client=firefox-a
> 
> ...


Get your dad into mountain biking? What does that mean? Are you going to have him riding agressive single track or just some light paths and trails? Has he not ridden before?

If the intent is to just interest your dad then i think it is dumb to go drop $500 just to see if he likes it. Can he not ride your bike? Also is the $200 bike the right size for your dad? If it is, that is probably the best way to go.

The differences between that bike and a Trek 4300 for example aren't going to amount to that much, other than tire clearance and no front fork. If it's the right size i would snatch it up!


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

locobaylor said:


> Wow, creeper.


That's Mr Creeper to you Baylor boy...

signed
The Creeper


----------



## lamp no 3 (Jun 4, 2008)

Getting my dad to ride with me at MTB trails that are up hill and downhill, but I just want my dad to get into the sport, you know.

And 200$ isn't my budget,I was just wondering if the Trek would be a good starter bike for my dad to go MTB  :thumbsup:


----------



## Thinkly (Apr 9, 2007)

lamp no 3 said:


> Getting my dad to ride with me at MTB trails that are up hill and downhill, but I just want my dad to get into the sport, you know.
> 
> And 200$ isn't my budget,I was just wondering if the Trek would be a good starter bike for my dad to go MTB  :thumbsup:


Well, it's not a mountain bike so if budget isn't a concern than I would say go get him a good entry level mtb. I think it has been explained that the $200 bike you posted is geared a bit differently and doesn't have a front shock. Geometry may be less suitable for mountain as well but i don't have the details on that.

If it were me i would buy the $200 bike if it fits and i were getting it for someone who may or may not every ride it. You can always upgrade to a different bike when your dad gets hooked. Or better yet he can buy his own. :thumbsup:


----------

